# Alcatrux



## Truxton (May 26, 2011)

So we recently set up an 'IP Camera' which we can use to monitor Truxton when we're out via a mobile phone or computer at work (both video and audio).

Here's the camera (with custom mouth ) and a resulting image of Truxton caught being cheeky to the camera...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Clever idea  mind you I think I'd rather not see what mine are up to


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Thinking that we may need to order 10 !!! Where do you get them from ???? x

Stephen x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Aw love it


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

haha love it.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

That's brilliant!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh no don't give my ever so techie husband more ideas of how to introduce technology into our house! It is great though


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Oh no don't give my ever so techie husband more ideas of how to introduce technology into our house! It is great though


Lol sounds like my Husband!


----------



## Truxton (May 26, 2011)

Ah well yes, us boys do love our toys. IP cameras are now widely available but can be a total faff to set up so are not for the faint of [tech] heart!
Ours is a Dlink DSC-1130 but theres much better ones out there.
The main thing to look for is a good support site and forum  for the product.
But for those in the know, the process involves 'port forwarding' and setting up a 'static IP address' on you home router.

Ok enough tech talk... this is a doggy forum! But yeah, probably a good present for your dog (husband).


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

A doddle then lol x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Truxton said:


> IP cameras are now widely available but can be a total faff to set up so are not for the faint of [tech] heart!


Sounds right up your street then Wilfiboy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Installing as we speak !!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Installing as we speak !!!!


Oh yeah :smash:


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

How wierd i was only talking to Ronnies mum about these as we left both of them in her kitchen while we popped out (Harley is crated normally at mine but ronnie has the run) but we thought we would see what they would do if left in kitchen and we came back to no problems at all. However I would love to know what went on!
Can anyone tell me where to buy what to buy or google and I dont need an HD quality just enough to see what he does! so which to avoid and which to consider and I don't have time to rob a bank this weekend have cockapoo picnic to go to :laugh:so a decent price......advice please


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I love this!! It does look like Truxton is trying to see what the camera is!!!

I contemplated skyping my friend from my laptop with the camera on Betty and then going round to his as he only lives 5 to 10mins walk away to watch what Betty gets up to!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I had an 'almost as good as' experience this week. I was sat quietly on the chair in the corner of my room and Rosie clearly forgot that I was still downstairs (there was no-one else in the house, but she had been playing outside). She came trotting in and went over to the settee, jumped on it and walked across it! She is most definitely not allowed on the furniture and, as far as I knew, had never been on the furniture in her life! I shouted her and she leapt off and looked so guilty (I know, I'm anthropomorphising, but it certainly looked that way!). 

I want a camera now.


----------



## Truxton (May 26, 2011)

@Mez-UK yeah you won't get HD quality as they have to broadcast via the web.
On my earlier post I added the google shopping search results which should give you a few ideas. 
But as I warned, you'll need a bit of IP tech experience to set the thing up.

The cameras themselves don't have to be that expensive, and as long as you've got home broadband, 
then there isn't a technical reason why you shouldn't be able to set one up.

Best get one with a motor though (panning and zoom) as remotely, this has got to be more useful (fun)!


----------

